# How long before a BBQ do you mow?



## NorthJerseyLawnGuy (Apr 4, 2019)

I'm having a BBQ in my backyard on Saturday. I don't want everyone to have grass clippings on their feet but i want the lawn to look nice. When should I mow?


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

I'd mow the day before.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

I'd mow the day of and catch everything.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

+ Day before...I have been known to do some light trimming the day of!


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

The day of.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

You could mow it a day or two before and then do a charity mow the day of to really get the stripes right.


----------



## NorthJerseyLawnGuy (Apr 4, 2019)

Thank you! I think I'll bag it tomorrow! I don't know why i didn't think of that.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

So no one mows the day after?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

This topic makes me smile.


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

NorthJerseyLawnGuy said:


> Thank you! I think I'll bag it tomorrow! I don't know why i didn't think of that.


Gotta bag that mow. Don't want to spread mustard spores.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

We're hosting father's day so you better believe I'll be out there early Sunday morning.


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

usually the morning of.
I bag it and slow my pace down to super-vac.


----------

